# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Kortere cyclus

## Kasumi

Er is iets raars met mijn cyclus. Ik hou het sinds 2005 elke maand bij; mijn cyclus is niet heel erg regelmatig; gemiddeld 27 dagen. Een keer een maand een wat kortere wordt meestal weer gecompenseerd door de volgende maand een wat langere, en zo blijft het toch redelijk in evenwicht.

Tot april/mei 2011 dan. Die maand begon al raar, omdat ik ineens 2 weken voordat ik ongesteld moest worden, heel erg last had van gevoelige, pijnlijke borsten en ook al wat buikkrampen. Die menstruatie kwam wat te vroeg (3 dagen te vroeg=24 dagen). De pijn in mijn borsten is gelukkig weer verdwenen.
Daarna nog 4 cycli gehad van 23, 25 en 23 dagen.
En dat vind ik dus raar, want zoiets is in de 6 jaar dat ik mijn menstruatiecyclus bij houdt, nog nooit voorgekomen.

Daarnaast heb ik ook behoorlijk verlies van libido. En last van moeheid, vaak hoofdpijn en best wel stemmingswisselingen.

Iemand die dit misschien herkent? Ik ben 29, dus het lijkt me nog wat extreem vroeg voor de overgang... ik lees ook dingen over zwangerschap, maar dat zou het eigenlijk ook niet moeten kunnen zijn.

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi Kasumi,
Wat goed van je dat je het al zolang bijhoud. Je kan dan idd zien dat je lichaam veranderd. Ik heb weleens gelezen dat rond je 30ste je lichaam nog een verandering doormaakt. Alsof je je de pre-volwassenheid van 20-er verlaat en een echt volwassen lichaam krijgt. Misschien kan je dat ook zien aan andere factoren. Is je levenstijl veranderd of je gewicht?

Nou goed. De specialisten in dit forum moeten er ook maar wat over zeggen. Hopelijk is het een fase verandering, waarna je weer in je oude ritme komt.

Succes,

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt!

Nee, er is niet echt iets drastisch veranderd. Ik ben wel wat aangekomen (4kg in 1 jaar). Misschien is het inderdaad de leeftijd...

----------

